# Lautstärkebegrenzung bei Kopfhörernutzung



## ile (4. April 2012)

*Lautstärkebegrenzung bei Kopfhörernutzung*

Ich habe ziemlich laute Kopfhörer, wodurch mir heute sprichwörtlich die Ohren abgefallen sind, als der Wecker auf einmal zum klingeln angefangen hat. Kennt jemand eine Android-App, die dafür sorgt, dass die Maximallautstärke bei eingestecktem Kopfhörer automatisch gesenkt wird?

Danke im Voraus,
ile.


----------



## ReaCT (4. April 2012)

*AW: Lautstärkebegrenzung bei Kopfhörernutzung*



ile schrieb:


> Ich habe ziemlich laute Kopfhörer, wodurch mir heute sprichwörtlich die Ohren abgefallen sind, als der Wecker auf einmal zum klingeln angefangen hat. Kennt jemand eine Android-App, die dafür sorgt, dass die Maximallautstärke bei eingestecktem Kopfhörer automatisch gesenkt wird?
> 
> Danke im Voraus,
> ile.


 
Dein Wecker klingelt über die Kopfhörer?


----------



## ile (4. April 2012)

ReaCT schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Wecker klingelt über die Kopfhörer?



Ja, warum?


----------



## ReaCT (4. April 2012)

*AW: Lautstärkebegrenzung bei Kopfhörernutzung*



ile schrieb:


> Ja, warum?


 
Alle meine Androiden haben bisher bei angesteckten Kopfhörer trotzdem die Lautsprecher für den Wecker klingeln lassen.
1. Möglichkeit (Falls der Sense wecker das nicht unterstützt) Wecker eXtreme laden und schauen ob es immer noch über die KH klingelt
Alternativ kannst du in der App auch die ansteigende Weckerlautstärke wählen und/oder die maximal Lautstärke festlegen. Ob das mit Plug and Play funktioniert weiß ich aber gerade nicht, aber im Notfall gilt: Probieren geht über studieren 
Edit: Hier https://play.google.com/store/apps/...wxLDEsImNvbS5hbGFybWNsb2NrLnh0cmVtZS5mcmVlIl0.

Alternativ habe ich auch gerade das entdeckt: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...olumemanager.free&feature=more_from_developer


----------



## ile (4. April 2012)

ReaCT schrieb:
			
		

> Alle meine Androiden haben bisher bei angesteckten Kopfhörer trotzdem die Lautsprecher für den Wecker klingeln lassen.
> 1. Möglichkeit (Falls der Sense wecker das nicht unterstützt) Wecker eXtreme laden und schauen ob es immer noch über die KH klingelt
> Alternativ kannst du in der App auch die ansteigende Weckerlautstärke wählen und/oder die maximal Lautstärke festlegen. Ob das mit Plug and Play funktioniert weiß ich aber gerade nicht, aber im Notfall gilt: Probieren geht über studieren
> Edit: Hier https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alarmclock.xtreme.free&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5hbGFybWNsb2NrLnh0cmVtZS5mcmVlIl0.
> ...



Danke schon mal. Volumemanager macht leider nur in der Pro-Variante automatische Anpassungen und fraglich, ob Headseterkkung dabei ist.

Dass andere Wecker automatisch nicht über die Kopfhörer gehen, ist interessant. Da ist der HTC ja echt Klump. Nutzt du den extreme selber? Ist der zuverlässig?


----------



## ReaCT (4. April 2012)

*AW: Lautstärkebegrenzung bei Kopfhörernutzung*



ile schrieb:


> Dass andere Wecker automatisch nicht über die Kopfhörer gehen, ist interessant. Da ist der HTC ja echt Klump.


Dafür hat HTC afaik einen Wecker, der auch geht wenn das Smartphone aus ist



> Nutzt du den extreme selber? Ist der zuverlässig?


Ja anfangs auf dem SGS II, weil ich zu doof war den Wecker unter Zeit zu suchen und deshalb dachte Samsung hätte keinen eingespeist. Nun auf dem Acer Liquid MT und er funktioniert recht ordentlich, insbesonderes da er sehr anpassbar ist und ich so praktisch alle möglichen Weckervoreinstellungen selbst übernehmen kann. Den Wecker den ich davor benutze (Sanfter Wecker) klingelt in der Trial Version nicht Mittwochs und jetzt darfst du raten wann ich den zum ersten mal gebraucht hatte. (am nächsten Tag Vorstellungsgespräch)


----------



## ile (5. April 2012)

ReaCT schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hat HTC afaik einen Wecker, der auch geht wenn das Smartphone aus ist
> 
> Ja anfangs auf dem SGS II, weil ich zu doof war den Wecker unter Zeit zu suchen und deshalb dachte Samsung hätte keinen eingespeist. Nun auf dem Acer Liquid MT und er funktioniert recht ordentlich, insbesonderes da er sehr anpassbar ist und ich so praktisch alle möglichen Weckervoreinstellungen selbst übernehmen kann. Den Wecker den ich davor benutze (Sanfter Wecker) klingelt in der Trial Version nicht Mittwochs und jetzt darfst du raten wann ich den zum ersten mal gebraucht hatte. (am nächsten Tag Vorstellungsgespräch)



:Lol: mittwochs kein wecken?! 

Werde den extreme wohl mal testen, ich muss mich eh auf die Post-Htc-Ära einstellen...


----------



## Sethnix (5. April 2012)

*AW: Lautstärkebegrenzung bei Kopfhörernutzung*

Ich bin mit "Alarmdroid" sehr zufrieden ^^

Dort ist die Lautstärke unabhängig von der Systemlautstärke und man kann so ziemlich alles einstellen


----------



## ile (5. April 2012)

Sethnix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mit "Alarmdroid" sehr zufrieden ^^
> 
> Dort ist die Lautstärke unabhängig von der Systemlautstärke und man kann so ziemlich alles einstellen



Wichtig wäre halt, dass er nicht über den Kopfhörer klingelt. Geht das?


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2012)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig wäre halt, dass er nicht über den Kopfhörer klingelt. Geht das?



Hab ich eben mal getestet, bei mir klingelt er über die Kopfhörer.. :/


----------



## ReaCT (5. April 2012)

*AW: Lautstärkebegrenzung bei Kopfhörernutzung*

Habe es gerade nochmal getestet, Wecker Extreme läuft zunächst 3 Sekunden über die Kopfhörer mit ansteigender Lautstärke(sehr leise) und stellt dann auf Handy um (immernoch leise)


----------



## ile (5. April 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich eben mal getestet, bei mir klingelt er über die Kopfhörer.. :/



Zuerst leise? 



			
				ReaCT schrieb:
			
		

> Habe es gerade nochmal getestet, Wecker Extreme läuft zunächst 3 Sekunden über die Kopfhörer mit ansteigender Lautstärke(sehr leise) und stellt dann auf Handy um (immernoch leise)



Okay, werd ich testen, hört sich gut an...


----------



## ReaCT (5. April 2012)

*AW: Lautstärkebegrenzung bei Kopfhörernutzung*



ile schrieb:


> Zuerst leise?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, werd ich testen, hört sich gut an...


 
O.K. aber nehmen sie sich etwas Zeit um alles zu konfigurieren und machen sie nicht alles auf den letzten Drücker.


----------

